# 2010 Forum Meet



## mono217 (Apr 3, 2009)

I Was hoping to have a forum meet next year which I would be able to run and organise which I dont mind.

I had celtic manor in mind if anyone would be intrested bit pricey but not as pricey as I thought it would be.

Experience the excitement and drama of The Twenty Ten course, the next venue for The Ryder Cup, then test your skills on The Montgomerie course designed by the Ryder Cup legend himself. 

Guests will also enjoy luxury accommodation in the five-star Resort Hotel.

Package includes: 

One nightâ€™s accommodation for two people in the Resort Hotel 
Full Welsh breakfast 
18 holes of golf on The Twenty Ten course 
18 holes of golf on The Montgomerie course 
Full use of The Forum Health Clubâ€™s luxurious facilities throughout your stay 
March 2009 (Monday to Thursday)
Package price from Â£168 per person 

April 2009 (Monday to Thursday) 
Package price from Â£189 per person 

I can get  *a trophy, nearest the pin and longest drive.*

Intrest and dates will all be noted and will be updated any questions are welcome.

Thanks

Connor


----------



## DCB (Apr 4, 2009)

Mono,

It takes a fair bit of effort and commitment to organise an event like this. Finding a suitable venue is one of the main considerations. 

I think you'll find that prices will now start to rise consideraby for the new course. By next year they will be charging an arm and a leg for the course as the Ryder Cup will only be months away. It will probably end up being closed for a long period of time to allow final preperations to be made.

Some of the guys here have already taken advantage of this past winters special deals, don't think the normal season will produce anything like as good value deals as the out of season deals.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2009)

Mono,

Trust me its not just a case of picking a date and a venue. Its about collecting the money on time (if you have already confirmed numbers and people pull out and haven't paid yet you may be liable for the cost still), organising the catering (people will expect a meal afterwards), prizes etc

Also, with these prestige venues it is very expensive for forummers to play in these events. The day at RA was Â£61 yesterday. The club gave me 2008 society prices and I added (with everyones agreement) Â£5 per head to cover prizes. Obviously I'm biased but if you ask anyone who played they will tell you that it was a tough test of golf and they were well looked after. My point is that RA is a bog standard course and I think that price is about the maximum most people in these times would be prepared to pay (plus travelling costs).

I won't be coming and I think if I'm honest you will struggle to get sufficient numbers. Most venues only offer these deals based on a set number of people attending adn if you can't make the numbers the prices will rocket which will annoy those already paid having to fork out more (or you having to give refunds).


----------



## mono217 (Apr 4, 2009)

Fair point that was just a suggestion there are many courses to choose from.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2009)

Mono,

I have to be honest but I also think your initial reputation may put some people of dealing with you. I'm sure now you have had a pep talk from Mike and te moderators you understand what is expected. Keep your nose clean and the buy/sell posts down and over time everything that has gone before will be forgotten. Then you'll get a better response. I'm sure if you can find a decent value for money venue then you'll get a good number especially with the number of forummers in your neck of the woods.

For what its worth, from my perspective you come back with a clean slate. If you want any advice nearer the time then feel free to PM me.


----------



## DCB (Apr 4, 2009)

Mono,

As Homer says there is a lot to do in getting one of these off the ground. I've organised many an outing or weekend and it can be a nightmare at times.

If you are dead set on trying this, why not organise something at your own club or another course fairly nearby. Get a core of guys from the NW who may be interested, get a venue, get a date and then work out how and what you are going to play for.

You'd be surprised just how stressfull it can be in the final run in if you get call offs or the deadline approaches for deposits and you haven't got all the money in for the deposit. Its a hard task. Its good to see you are wanting to get properly involved in the Forum, but, lets try and walk before we can run. Try and get to an event yourself this year, meet other guys in your area. then see what you can do in trying to organise an outing later in the season.

It's way too early to be talking about something in 2010, we're only just getting into the 2009 season at the moment.

cheers

DCB


----------



## Yerman (Apr 4, 2009)

Sounds a great idea, if you're committed set a date decide on numbers and do it on a first come first served basis with one or two back ups and let me know. Are you at the Mottram Hall bash, might be a good place to gauge numbers


----------



## mono217 (Apr 4, 2009)

Sounds a great idea, if you're committed set a date decide on numbers and do it on a first come first served basis with one or two back ups and let me know. Are you at the Mottram Hall bash, might be a good place to gauge numbers
		
Click to expand...

yes ill be there are you ??? not sure about times or groups have not been told do you know


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2009)

When is Mottram Hall ??


----------



## gjbike (Apr 5, 2009)

19 of April Homer


----------



## Dodger (Apr 5, 2009)

a fiver a head for prizes Homer,can I ask what the prizes were?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2009)

Cut glass for 1st 2nd and 3rd, wooden shield as an annual award, nearest the pin and longest drive glass paperweights plus a sleeve of Pro V, Royal Ascot cap and sleeve of Pro V balls for lowest score

Nearest/Longest - bottom of the page
http://www.onlinetrophies.co.uk/products...es/products.php

1st prize - T9438
http://www.onlinetrophies.co.uk/products...es/products.php

2nd and 3rd - T8959 (2nd) and T8957 (3rd)
http://www.onlinetrophies.co.uk/products...es/products.php

Winners shield
http://www.a1trophies.com/product.asp?pID=726&cID=34

20 x Â£5 only = Â£100 so I paid some of this out of my own pocket and was helped by one other forum member with the majority of the cost of the shield.


----------



## Cernunnos (Apr 6, 2009)

Have often thought about organizing something, but knowing what a legistical nightmare something like this can be, even when all the people are close to each other. When golfers are spread over the country with varying commitments both in time & funds, its not something I would realistically consider unless I've had a temporary loss of sanity. As I'm sure if I hadn't I soon would have a loss of sanity trying to do it.

Best of Luck Mono, though I'll echo what the others have said. Esentially, put it on hold for the time being.

Celtic Manor have some great courses, but already the advertised prices have started to increase & you'll be unlikely to gain access when you are thinking of.

Although not tried it. St Pierre is not too far away & closer to England.

Of the courses I have played in similar society type events I can recommend Ramada Gloucester, as its close to good comunications.

If anyone were to be organizing an event to Celtic Manor I'd say do it soon & for soon. Next year or even this Autumn would be too late for sure.


----------



## EchtLoon (Apr 23, 2009)

Mono, I believe you are a young chappy, and I can only echo the comments already made. There is an awful lot of work involved even when it's just among a group of mates. I've done many of these, and would hate to have to do it via a forum with a group of people i don't even know.

Leave events like this to older more experienced members of the forum who will better be able to carry this through.




			Mono,

I have to be honest but I also think your initial reputation may put some people of dealing with you.
		
Click to expand...

Also, and no offence, but this comment is spot on. I'm afraid 1. because you've never organised an event before & 2. Because of who you are and you're slightly damaged reputation, I wouldn't be in line to stump up any dues for such a day.


----------



## TonyN (Apr 24, 2009)

How did you get on at Mottram Mono? Any takers?


----------



## Parmo (Apr 24, 2009)

It is tough organising days out, I have tried twice at work and failed and that was local and fairly cheap.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 24, 2009)

I think it'll be a case of seeing how the Belfry event goes and hoping GM manage to get one per year sorted. Otherwise I think logistically it will be down to smaller meets like The GM Spring Meet at Ascot or England v Scotland, Mottram Hall etc


----------



## Parmo (Apr 24, 2009)

I thought of having a Alister MacKenzie day on his birthday Aug 30 1870 (139th birthday) & play Alwoodley GC as he was the founder member for the forum, not sure how many would be up for it?

Alwoodley GC 

Just an idea for you Mono.


----------



## Yerman (Apr 25, 2009)

Sounds a cracking idea, I also play at a MacKenzie course and would jump at the chance to play another (preferably Augusta -but Alwoodley would be on the list)


----------

